# Profibus über Schleifringe oder Funk?



## Martin L. (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Profi´s,

bei einer neuen 12 Stationen Rundtakttischanlage, sollen die inneren
Klemmzylinder (Hydraulik) angesteuert werden, da Sie auf dem Rundtakttisch montiert sind (360° drehbar) dachte ich mir, zusätzlich eine ET200 zu setzen und die mit der Haupt-SPS (S7-300, CPU317T) zu vernetzen, daher benötige ich Schleifringe!!!

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Schleifringe für Profibus etc.

Oder ist vielleicht eine Funkverbindung die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Maxl (23 Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich gibt es z.B. von Wampfler Schleifringe für Bussysteme (bis max. 500kBit/s, ich kenne aber auch Anlagen wo der Profibus mit 1,5 MBit/s problemlos läuft). MPI, Profibus und Safetybus sind da kein Problem.

Solange Du keine sicherheitsgerichteten Dinge überträgst, ist aber in jedem Fall auch eine Funkverbindung denkbar (Profinet-IO über IWLAN oder Bluetooth). Transparente Profinet-Bridges, welche den Funkweg per Bluetooth überbrücken gibts z.B. von Phönix Contact
Alternativ wäre auch noch die Übertragung per InduraNet (von Pilz - ebenfalls nicht sicherheitsgerichtet) denkbar, da es sich sehr gut in WLAN-Umgebungen eingliedert, ohne sich gegenseitig zu beeinflussen.

Profibus per Funk empfehle ich nicht, da die Übertragung i.d.R. mit 19,2 kBit/s läuft, was entweder den ganzen Bus bremst oder einen eigenen CP erfordert; abgesehen davon ist die Profibus-Funklösung auch nicht grade billig.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Oktober 2008)

Wir haben in älteren Anlagen Schleifringe mit Profibus im Einsatz. Auch mit 1.5kBit. So weit ich mich erinnern kann waren die Kontakte vergoldet und es gab keine Probleme mit dem System. Ich meine die Dinger waren von Wampfler bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Laut Siemens soll man Rail Power Booster einsetzen wenn man den Bus über Schleifringe führt. Es geht aber auch ohne


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2008)

Wir haben auch Schleifringe eingesetzt, bei Bedarf kann ich morgen den Typ rausbekommen. Läuft seit ca. 2 Jahren problemlos mit 1,5 MBit. Es wurden mehrere Schleifkontakte parallel für den Profibus verwendet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Solange Du keine sicherheitsgerichteten Dinge überträgst, ist aber in jedem Fall auch eine Funkverbindung denkbar ....



Soweit mir bekannt unterstützen die *Dataeagle* von Schildknecht 
auch Profisave.



Maxl schrieb:


> Profibus per Funk empfehle ich nicht, da die Übertragung i.d.R. mit 19,2 kBit/s läuft ...



Die Dataeagles sehe ich bei max. 1,5 MBit/s, wobei die tatsächliche 
Übertragungsrate sicher von den Umgebungsbedingungen abhängt.

Allerdings kann man eine Funklösung nicht aus dem Katalog
kaufen, besser sollten die Fachleute die Umgebung vor Ort
anschauen und beurteilen, welche Lösung sinnvoll ist.


----------



## INST (24 Oktober 2008)

*Profibus über Schleifringe*

Hallo,
wir setzen seit Jahren an unseren Rundläufer - Anlagen Schleifringe der Fa. LTN (für Profibus und Last) ein.

http://www.ltn.de/

Gruß
INST


----------



## Martin L. (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Profi´s

erstmal Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Werde mich mal bei Wampfler, Stemmann-Technik, etc. informieren,
dann wird auch schon klappen.


----------



## derwestermann (28 Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne Profibus über Schleifringe nur mit den PowerrailBoostern. Dauert ab und an, bis es läuft, aber wenn's läuft dann richtig.
In schmutzbelasteten Umgebungen (z.B. Automobilrohbau, wenn ´Kühlschmiermittel in der Luft liegen, etc.) muß man die Schleifringe gelegentlich reinigen.

Ich habe auch schon den Profibus mit einem Hohlleitersystem, ich glaube von Vahle, übertragen gesehen. Da war die Geschwindigkeit der rundlaufenden Empfänger aber auch sehr hoch.


----------



## Deltal (28 Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten viele Maschinen wo das Profibussignal direkt über die Schleifringe ging. Nach 1-3 Jahren fing der Ärger an 
Die Maschinen sind alle mit Powerrailboostern nachgerüstet worden. Danach übrigens keine Probleme mehr, die Signale werden von je zwei Kohebürsten übertragen. 

Funk.. naja das klappt schon, aber der Monteur sollte wissen wie die Antennen angebracht werden müssen. "Sichtkontakt" zwischen den Antennen ist sehr wichtig.


----------

